# Vanda Sansai Blue ‘Acker’s Pride’ FCC/AOS



## Silverwhisp (Jul 27, 2020)

One of my favorites.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 27, 2020)

Gorgeous color. 


Susan


----------



## cpmaniac (Jul 27, 2020)

Love the color!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 28, 2020)

nice colour but why an FCC?


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jul 28, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> nice colour but why an FCC?


Division? Or is it not correct to include that?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 31, 2020)

you did nothing wrong. Im questioning the flower being worth an FCC in 2007, even if it is a coerulea hybrid.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jul 31, 2020)

For what it’s worth... My plant was grown in a windowsill, (at 43 N latitude) and has been struggling since I repotted it last year. It’s had better years.


----------



## KateL (Jul 31, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> you did nothing wrong. Im questioning the flower being worth an FCC in 2007, even if it is a coerulea hybrid.


Hi there in OZ,
I checked the AOS awards data (below) and my guess (without spending a lot of time comparing) is that the size was pretty exceptional. Also, the awards photo shows a much flatter, fuller presentation of the flower. I suspect that, as Patricia grows it back to its full potential, it will be even better than it is right now. Best, Kate 
P.S. The merit award was given in 2004. In 2007, it was re-presented to AOS judges with four inflorescences and given a cultural award. So, it is pretty clear that that particular specimen was exceptionally well-grown.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jul 31, 2020)

Kate, thanks for the awards data; it’s very helpful! And—I can only dream of 4 inflorescences!


----------



## abax (Jul 31, 2020)

It's a true blue assuming the photo is accurate; not the agricultural
blue that is more lavender/purple. This cobalt blue is certainly
worth an award for the breeder.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 1, 2020)

Different 'focus' in different award systems. 
Growing a Vanda and flowering it indoors is definitely an achievement to be proud of.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks, everyone. Yes, the color is accurate.

Ozpaph, the plant does make forays outside in Summer, but it’s in a South window the rest of the year. It is removed from the light once buds appear.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 3, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> you did nothing wrong. Im questioning the flower being worth an FCC in 2007, even if it is a coerulea hybrid.


Plants will flower at its potential when conditions are perfect. As you know, shape can be influenced by environmental factors like nutrition and strength. We bloomed many plants after the award and they never get to the same potential sometimes.

The point system in AOS is very quantitative. Thirty points to color, thirty points to shape and 40 points to other characteristics (like substance, floriferousness, stem length etc). The same plant under different cultural conditions can be scored differently. That’s why an upgrade can occur if the form (and sometimes size) improves with more flowers, like in this case. So it’s not unusual for a flatter, rounder, more floriferous plant to get a higher award.

To garner an FCC, the plant at the time must have been at the peak of its potential, ie flatter, larger, more flowers, and healthy looking, pleasantly staked and presented.


----------

